#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Software para Edicao de Video Profissional

## rodrigomaurenza

E ai galera, sou novo no site, mas antigo na profissao.

Gostaria de saber se existe algum software para edicao de video profissional....nao meia boca igual to no Ruindows, o Movie maker, que horror, so de lembrar ja da nojo disso.

Abracos

Rodrigo Maurenza

----------


## slavezerorj

eu uso o cinelerra. è um excelente programa. Um pouco complicado no começo e requer uma máquina razoavel p/ rodar. mas p/ vc instalá-lo vc tb tem que instalar antes o Nasm e Yasm, pelo menos no Suse é assim.

----------


## cytron

Cara! O Cinelerra é bom, no entanto, ele ainda precisa entender o que é ser profissional, pois ele é muito "papagaiadim", os ícones são piadinhas, as ferramentas de corte e tudo mais são bizarras, não trabalha no mesmo padrão que as universais, pra cortar é a maior chatura. O software tem muitos bugs, ele simplesmente fecha (mas acho que isso é típico dos softwares em X do Linux, todos eles fazem isso, são muitos instáveis no Linux, esse ainda é um grande mal do Linux, a instabilidade no ambiente gráfico). Tentei usar o cinelerra por um tempo, mas decidi tentar novamente só quando ele evoluir um pouco.

Agora estou tentando usar o Main Actor da Mainconcept, ele é mais sério, por tanto mais proficional, as janelas ficam presas a uma janela principal, gostei muito dele, mas estou infrentando alguns problemas. Na captura, ele só mostra o primeiro frame e não faz mais nada. Se eu coloco uma transição ou algum efeito e tento dar o play, ele morre. O outro problema é com a licença dele, pra comprar tá difícil, e usando seriais da net... nenhum funciona. Aí fica aquela marca d'agua no vídeo.

----------

